# Rejected by Lyft..



## Raquel

So I had my mentor session with Lyft on Friday..and today I get a generic email that they rejected my application..

Basically this mentor I met with was a hardcore Lyft brown noser.. and I guess he didn't like that I told him that I rate pax negatively if they don't tip.. he seemed to be really upset that I would dare rate someone less than 5 stars..

He also asked me if I would continue to do that if activated on lyft..I said sure..

Then he said..how lyft was more family orientated ..and I should keep that in mind.

Then I asked if Lyft was planning to lower fares like uber..he said he did not know, but he said the winter time was slow..so he could see them doing that...

Then he asked me if I would still be interested in driving if lyft had lowered rates .. I said no.

Today I get the rejection.. what the heck ?

Hey Raquel,

Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community. We feel that your attitude would not best serve the needs of our passengers.

On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!

Lyft Drive Team

Thanks,
The Lyft Team


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> So I had my mentor session with Lyft on Friday..and today I get a generic email that they rejected my application..
> 
> Basically this mentor I met with was a hardcore Lyft brown noser.. and I guess he didn't like that I told him that I rate pax negatively if they don't tip.. he seemed to be really upset that I would dare rate someone less than 5 stars..
> 
> He also asked me if I would continue to do that if activated on lyft..I said sure..
> 
> Then he said..how lyft was more family orientated ..and I should keep that in mind.
> 
> Then I asked if Lyft was planning to lower fares like uber..he said he did not know, but he said the winter time was slow..so he could see them doing that...
> 
> Then he asked me if I would still be interested in driving if lyft had lowered rates .. I said no.
> 
> Today I get the rejection.. what the heck ?
> 
> Hey Raquel,
> 
> Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community. We feel that your attitude would not best serve the needs of our passengers.
> 
> On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!
> 
> Lyft Drive Team
> 
> Thanks,
> The Lyft Team


_Come on ,you know how to play the game. Tell them what they WANT to hear . You would not accept tips, you wouldn't mind lower rates,and all riders would be rated 5 stars._


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _Come on ,you know how to play the game. Tell them what they WANT to hear . You would not accept tips, you wouldn't mind lower rates,and all riders would be rated 5 stars._


I am not good at lying like that.. I never thought they would reject my application because I didn't want to give 5 stars..and didn't agree to allow lyft to enslave me at lower rates...

What is my recourse ?


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> I am not good at lying like that.. I never thought they would reject my application because I didn't want to give 5 stars..and didn't agree to allow lyft to enslave me at lower rates...
> 
> What is my recourse ?


_Hmm ,maybe wait a few months and try again._


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _Hmm ,maybe wait a few months and try again._


That shouldn't be the criteria..


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> That shouldn't be the criteria..


_True. Sorry to tell ya this. But I think you have been black listed from Lyft._


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _True. Sorry to tell ya this. But I think you have been black listed from Lyft._


What makes you think that ???


----------



## BlkGeep

Welcome to America, where if you tell someone interviewing you that you have a chip on your shoulder, they don't hire you.


----------



## RippGutt

Sorry, but sometimes you just have to get in the building... Then you make yourself at home and do things your way... You made mistake 101.


----------



## Raquel

BlkGeep said:


> Welcome to America, where if you tell someone interviewing you that you have a chip on your shoulder, they don't hire you.


Techically, I wasn't interviewing for a "job". I don't like to lie and be fake..so when I was asked honestly..if they dropped rates like uber..would I quit..?? I of course said..yes.. was I supposed to lie and be fake and say..no problem..I like to be ensalved..and be bent over ..and deteriorate my car to shit for $0.70 mile..

Also when asked if I would rate pretentious d-bags who don't tip poorly..I answered honestly..they pay 60% less than a cab..and still can't be bothered to tip me 10-15% of those savings ??

What I've learned in my time driving for uber..is that people that have the least tip the most..

This lady I've picked up several times for shopping errands, laundry and taking her home from her job at Food 4 Less. The fares are usually less than $10..but she always drops a tip of $3-$5..
Yeah its not a lot..but the thought that counts..


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Raquel said:


> Basically this mentor I met with was a hardcore Lyft brown noser.. and I guess he didn't like that I told him that I rate pax negatively if they don't tip.. he seemed to be really upset that I would dare rate someone less than 5 stars..
> 
> He also asked me if I would continue to do that if activated on lyft..I said sure..


You wouldn't be able to do this on Lyft anyways. Since the tip function is in the app, you wouldn't know if they tipped until you got on your daily summary. Out of 150 Lyft rides, I have had two tip with cash. Everyone else uses the in-app tip option, and they use it often here. It may not be much, but a couple bucks added to each fare that they don't take a cut of adds up by the end of the week.


----------



## chi1cabby

Sorry @Raquel !
Damn you are a straight shooter!
I'm sure there is a recourse, hopefully veteran Lyfters will be forthcoming with helpful suggestions.


----------



## krazydrive

Uber and lyft same shit diferent logo! Neither gives a shit about its drivers.


----------



## Lidman

I'd give it another shot in a couple of weeks. They're not in a position to be that choosy of drivers with UBER at their throats.


----------



## UPModerator

Easy does it folks. 5 warning points issued. Some posts deleted. Yes, we caught the slang.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Raquel said:


> I am not good at lying like that.. I never thought they would reject my application because I didn't want to give 5 stars..and didn't agree to allow lyft to enslave me at lower rates...
> 
> What is my recourse ?


You've been uberized! Maybe Uber's abuse has jaded you.

I wouldn't probably tell a hiring manager in an interview that I plan to treat customers like shit, even *if* I had those intentions.

"Our customers can get really difficult sometimes."
"Oh, I have thick skin. I can handle it. I typically find that just listening to their concerns, using a little humor or simply remaining calm, polite and professional ameliorates most difficult situations."

^that's what they want to hear.


----------



## Raquel

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You've been uberized! Maybe Uber's abuse has jaded you.
> 
> I wouldn't probably tell a hiring manager in an interview that I plan to treat customers like shit, even *if* I had those intentions.
> 
> "Our customers can get really difficult sometimes."
> "Oh, I have thick skin. I can handle it. I typically find that just listening to their concerns, using a little humor or simply remaining calm, polite and professional ameliorates most difficult situations."
> 
> ^that's what they want to hear.


To be clear..I never said I would mistreat clients.. I just said I would rate down all paxs who didn't tip.. guess that could be a distinction without a difference to a Lyft mentor..

I come out of it with my head up high..because when lyft lowers their rates to even lower then uber's I will feel vindicated as to not have joined in the heartache..


----------



## movinglotus

Maybe Raquel needs to visit the Lyft section. I believe it's general knowledge that about 20% of Lyft folks tip. Lol u gonna loose a index finger with the amount of less than 5s u will give on Lyft. Lol if I get a Lyft tip I go actually pass out. Lmao


----------



## Raquel

movinglotus said:


> Maybe Raquel needs to visit the Lyft section. I believe it's general knowledge that about 20% of Lyft folks tip. Lol u gonna loose a index finger with the amount of less than 5s u will give on Lyft. Lol if I get a Lyft tip I go actually pass out. Lmao


Yes I know ...most don't tip..but with uber and no tip app. Maybe about 30%-35% tip. some weeks less..


----------



## movinglotus

Hopefully u will get a release from Lyft Pergatory...lol..Good luck girl!!


----------



## painfreepc

Raquel said:


> To be clear..I never said I would mistreat clients.. I just said I would rate down all paxs who didn't tip.. guess that could be a distinction without a difference to a Lyft mentor..
> 
> I come out of it with my head up high..because when lyft lowers their rates to even lower then uber's I will feel vindicated as to not have joined in the heartache..


You said:
"I would rate down all paxs who didn't tip"

Mentor heard:
"I will 1-star anyone that doesn't show appreciation with a cash tip"

Lyft has tip option in the app, you would not know if you did or did not get a tip, until few days later. You complained to a lyft mentor about a uber problem,
You showed total disrespect to a person that has total power to pass or fail you, in the mentor's eyes if you did not show him respect why would you show a lyft client any respect.

Customers are the clients of Uber, Lyft and Sidecar,
they are not are clients, you want clients become a taxi driver or get a tcp license and commercial insurance, we are not even bus drivers on a non-fixed route, even bus driver's have regular morning and evening customers and receive Xmas cards and gifts at christmas time..


----------



## Raquel

Looks like Lyft had a change of heart..but so did I..

JAN 11, 2015 | 06:27PM PST 
*Karla I.* replied:

Hi Raquel,

Thanks so much for writing in. Your mentor Daniel, felt your attitude could have been better! I Discussions about tips and passenger tipping are not constructive. I went ahead and will re-assign you a different mentor. Look for him to reach out to you in short order.

Keep in mind that we review each candidate based on a wide range of qualifications (more than just having a great car!). We would like to see a more positive attitude from you if we are to invite you to join our driver family.


----------



## Raquel

My response to karla..and lyft..

*Hey Karla..

Thanks for reaching out... I am no longer interested in joining the Lyft family...as I think discussing possible rate cuts and paxs not tipping as constructive..since I need to make a living wage to support myself..

Since you find discussions about this as unconstructive. . Your mentor brought up the subject of rate cuts ..and I asked you in my email if this was true. And you didn't answer me..

*


----------



## grams777

Raquel said:


> Looks like Lyft had a change of heart..but so did I..
> 
> JAN 11, 2015 | 06:27PM PST
> *Karla I.* replied:
> 
> Hi Raquel,
> 
> Thanks so much for writing in. Your mentor Daniel, felt your attitude could have been better! I Discussions about tips and passenger tipping are not constructive. I went ahead and will re-assign you a different mentor. Look for him to reach out to you in short order.
> 
> Keep in mind that we review each candidate based on a wide range of qualifications (more than just having a great car!). We would like to see a more positive attitude from you if we are to invite you to join our driver family.


I'd just drink the koolaid for an hour, then spit it out when you're done. Life is good, everything is wonderful. Then, once you're approved, do as you want.


----------



## grams777

Raquel said:


> My response to karla..and lyft..
> 
> *Hey Karla..
> 
> Thanks for reaching out... I am no longer interested in joining the Lyft family...as I think discussing possible rate cuts and paxs not tipping as constructive..since I need to make a living wage to support myself..
> 
> Since you find discussions about this as unconstructive. . Your mentor brought up the subject of rate cuts ..and I asked you in my email if this was true. And you didn't answer me..
> *


On the other hand, at best driving for Lyft will just delay the inevitable.


----------



## Raquel

painfreepc said:


> You said:
> "I would rate down all paxs who didn't tip"
> 
> Mentor heard:
> "I will 1-star anyone that doesn't show appreciation with a cash tip"
> 
> Lyft has tip option in the app, you would not know if you did or did not get a tip, until few days later. You complained to a lyft mentor about a uber problem,
> You showed total disrespect to a person that has total power to pass or fail you, in the mentor's eyes if you did not show him respect why would you show a lyft client any respect.
> 
> Customers are the clients of Uber, Lyft and Sidecar,
> they are not are clients, you want clients become a taxi driver or get a tcp license and commercial insurance, we are not even bus drivers on a non-fixed route, even bus driver's have regular morning and evening customers and receive Xmas cards and gifts at christmas time..


Mentor said..business is slow.. 
I heard...Rate cuts to lower than uber..

Lyft has always had lower rates than uber.. so if uber is at 0.90 how long before lyft is at 0.70??

Don't want to go through that again.. better I just go ahead and get a job at safeway between my school.. I will make $11.20 an hour and my car will not be deteriorated..


----------



## DjTim

So - as a Lyft mentor, I don't "approve" or "deny" a person, but I do relay/rate my opinion of a person. Lyft did the right thing, and send you over to another mentor. You don't need to kiss the mentors ass, but "being real" may feel off-putting and would put me in a position to say "well, maybe this person wouldn't be a good fit". I get paid $35 bucks weather you get approved or not.

Mentors are in a weird position. They are drivers/independent contractors. They sort-of preserve what Lyft is all about. You may think "Well, **** it - they are the same riders as Uber, they will suck ass, smell, etc..." I personally don't find that to be true. Riders are very different and I feel that I have a bit more of a positive experience from the typical Uber driver. I've only rated one mentee low. They had a bad vehicle, smelled etc... The person had a great personality - but there was no way this car was going to cut it. If I passed him, he would have been killed by ratings.

I can only go by what you posted, but I would have relayed the same thing, and most likely you don't fit really what Lyft is looking for.


----------



## Raquel

DjTim said:


> So - as a Lyft mentor, I don't "approve" or "deny" a person, but I do relay/rate my opinion of a person. Lyft did the right thing, and send you over to another mentor. You don't need to kiss the mentors ass, but "being real" may feel off-putting and would put me in a position to say "well, maybe this person wouldn't be a good fit". I get paid $35 bucks weather you get approved or not.
> 
> Mentors are in a weird position. They are drivers/independent contractors. They sort-of preserve what Lyft is all about. You may think "Well, **** it - they are the same riders as Uber, they will suck ass, smell, etc..." I personally don't find that to be true. Riders are very different and I feel that I have a bit more of a positive experience from the typical Uber driver. I've only rated one mentee low. They had a bad vehicle, smelled etc... The person had a great personality - but there was no way this car was going to cut it. If I passed him, he would have been killed by ratings.
> 
> I can only go by what you posted, but I would have relayed the same thing, and most likely you don't fit really what Lyft is looking for.


I agree with you..in the sense that maybe I was a bit off-putting.. but after what Uber put me through, I don't want to go through the process again only to find out in a month that Lyft is lowering rates to 0.70 a mile to "compete" with Uber.. You as a mentor should know that Lyft *always* lowers their rates lower than Uber's...


----------



## DjTim

Raquel said:


> I agree with you..in the sense that maybe I was a bit off-putting.. but after what Uber put me through, I don't want to go through the process again only to find out in a month that Lyft is lowering rates to 0.70 a mile to "compete" with Uber.. You as a mentor should know that Lyft *always* lowers their rates lower than Uber's...


I get that Lyft has in the past lowered rates to match Uber - but I'm also a bit optimistic right now. Lyft is in a weird position - if they lower rates, then they are just as bad. If they keep rates the same, they have the potential of losing riders but they gain drivers by the tons, and keep a "good guy" image they are trying to push.

It's really a wait and see game. I'm in Chicago where Uber didn't cut, so I'm "sort of" lucky.


----------



## mizzrock

DjTim said:


> I get that Lyft has in the past lowered rates to match Uber - but I'm also a bit optimistic right now. Lyft is in a weird position - if they lower rates, then they are just as bad. If they keep rates the same, they have the potential of losing riders but they gain drivers by the tons, and keep a "good guy" image they are trying to push.
> 
> It's really a wait and see game. I'm in Chicago where Uber didn't cut, so I'm "sort of" lucky.


I don't think Lyft will lower them. They're already extending the "power driver bonus" because of NYE sham. They're the good guy for sure. I'm not trying to sound like a commercial but they've treated us drivers pretty decent so far... That can change. I did tweer them about how slow it was and they said it'll pick up soon and when I mentioned it feels I'm working harder for same money they didn't reply.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> What makes you think that ???


_From what you posted. _


----------



## DjTim

mizzrock said:


> I don't think Lyft will lower them. They're already extending the "power driver bonus" because of NYE sham. They're the good guy for sure. I'm not trying to sound like a commercial but they've treated us drivers pretty decent so far... That can change. I did tweer them about how slow it was and they said it'll pick up soon and when I mentioned it feels I'm working harder for same money they didn't reply.


I'm rooting for the little guy Lyft. I know they will do whatever they need to do business wise, which could mean lower rates. Lyft needs to go balls-out and market as hard if not harder then Uber right now to gain that ridership. I'm just afraid that if they do market like Uber, they start attracting the "bad" riders that Uber has as well.


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> My response to karla..and lyft..
> 
> *Hey Karla..
> 
> Thanks for reaching out... I am no longer interested in joining the Lyft family...as I think discussing possible rate cuts and paxs not tipping as constructive..since I need to make a living wage to support myself..
> 
> Since you find discussions about this as unconstructive. . Your mentor brought up the subject of rate cuts ..and I asked you in my email if this was true. And you didn't answer me..
> *


At first glance, I thought you were kind of abrasive. But, the more I think about it, the more I believe you did what was right for you. You respect yourself enough to stick to your beliefs. In the end what matters is not what others think of you, but, what you think of yourself.


----------



## Raquel

observer said:


> At first glance, I thought you were kind of abrasive. But, the more I think about it, the more I believe you did what was right for you. You respect yourself enough to stick to your beliefs. In the end what matters is not what others think of you, but, what you think of yourself.


Thanks..


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _From what you posted. _


Obviously that wasn't the case...but still Lyft to ME is not worth it. I made $1,100 on Uber last week... Of the two lyft drivers that put in similar hours to me last week, none cracked $700.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> Obviously that wasn't the case...but still Lyft to ME is not worth it. I made $1,100 on Uber last week... Of the two lyft drivers that put in similar hours to me last week, none cracked $700.


_How many days/hours did you put in to get that?_


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _How many days/hours did you put in to get that?_


51.8 hours online... Worked mostly airport....


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> 51.8 hours online... Worked mostly airport....


_Nice_


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _Nice_


IT was until... Uber decided to screw us all over ....


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> IT was until... Uber decided to screw us all over ....


_Yea I know. Thats why I am @home tonight. Didn't Uber today ,or last night. Next time I Uber,I am only accepting XL request. So far those rates haven't dropped._


----------



## Raquel

SDUberdriver said:


> _Yea I know. Thats why I am @home tonight. Didn't Uber today ,or last night. Next time I Uber,I am only accepting XL request. So far those rates haven't dropped._


Didn't commission go up to 28%..?


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> Didn't commission go up to 28%..?


_Its always been that for XL. Sucks I know_


----------



## Raquel

DjTim said:


> I wouldn't say that. You are definitely looking out for yourself. There is nothing wrong with that. It's no different when I've interviewed people in the past. They may have the skills, knowledge whatever your looking for - but that individual may just not fit in with the company.
> 
> I look at it more from the other side. I would hate to see you onboarded with Lyft only to be deactivated by low ratings. Believe it or not, Lyft cares a bit more about their experience then Uber does. This is why you find about 10 times the amount of complaints from Uber compared to Lyft both on the driver and rider side. Sure, Lyft is only #2 in every single market - but that's more of their style as well - low key marketing, building riders by drivers being more down to earth then ramming the "Private driver" shit down everyones throat.


I'm sorry..but I've taken Lyft a few times with friends..and some of the cars I've had come to pick me up have been absolute beaters.. talking 2000 Kia Rio... 2003 Chevy Cavalier...And the two guys I know that drive exclusively for Lyft, because their cars were rejected by Uber... One has a 2003 Jeep Cherokee.. which is a Plus car on Lyft! And the other has a 2001 Dodge Intrepid in horrible condition. And Lyft doesn't even have the more upscale side Uber does...Needless to say they both have high ratings..

Lyft may be like you say more the friend with a car.. but in reality it's more like the friend with a beater car...


----------



## chi1cabby

mizzrock said:


> They're already extending the "power driver bonus" because of NYE sham.


That is indeed good news. Kudos to Lyft! Do you know for how long has the Power Driver Bonus has been extended for?


----------



## DjTim

chi1cabby said:


> That is indeed good news. Kudos to Lyft! Do you know for how long has the Power Driver Bonus has been extended for?


I'm not sure - it may be market dependent. As far as Chicago goes, they didn't give an end date. What's nice about the PDB for Chicago, your not locked into that shitty box that Uber forces you in for their "guarantee". You must drive 10 peak hours out of the 30 total hours. For Chicago, the prime hours are Wed 7a to 2p, Thu 9p-11p, Fri 8a to 10a, sat 9a to 11a & 7p to 10p. So there is a total of 20 hour blocks - where you need to drive 10 of them.


----------



## mizzrock

chi1cabby said:


> That is indeed good news. Kudos to Lyft! Do you know for how long has the Power Driver Bonus has been extended for?


They're only promising through January but they let us know month by month. My market is San Francisco.


----------



## LookyLou

Raquel said:


> I'm sorry..but I've taken Lyft a few times with friends..and some of the cars I've had come to pick me up have been absolute beaters.. talking 2000 Kia Rio... 2003 Chevy Cavalier...And the two guys I know that drive exclusively for Lyft, because their cars were rejected by Uber... One has a 2003 Jeep Cherokee.. which is a Plus car on Lyft! And the other has a 2001 Dodge Intrepid in horrible condition. And Lyft doesn't even have the more upscale side Uber does...Needless to say they both have high ratings..
> 
> Lyft may be like you say more the friend with a car.. but in reality it's more like the friend with a beater car...


You calling my car a beater? Lyft Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raquel

LookyLou said:


> You calling my car a beater? Lyft Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is your car? lol.


----------



## mizzrock

Raquel said:


> I'm sorry..but I've taken Lyft a few times with friends..and some of the cars I've had come to pick me up have been absolute beaters.. talking 2000 Kia Rio... 2003 Chevy Cavalier...And the two guys I know that drive exclusively for Lyft, because their cars were rejected by Uber... One has a 2003 Jeep Cherokee.. which is a Plus car on Lyft! And the other has a 2001 Dodge Intrepid in horrible condition. And Lyft doesn't even have the more upscale side Uber does...Needless to say they both have high ratings..
> 
> Lyft may be like you say more the friend with a car.. but in reality it's more like the friend with a beater car...


2013 Ford Focus SEL beater???


----------



## DjTim

Raquel said:


> I'm sorry..but I've taken Lyft a few times with friends..and some of the cars I've had come to pick me up have been absolute beaters.. talking 2000 Kia Rio... 2003 Chevy Cavalier...And the two guys I know that drive exclusively for Lyft, because their cars were rejected by Uber... One has a 2003 Jeep Cherokee.. which is a Plus car on Lyft! And the other has a 2001 Dodge Intrepid in horrible condition. And Lyft doesn't even have the more upscale side Uber does...Needless to say they both have high ratings..
> 
> Lyft may be like you say more the friend with a car.. but in reality it's more like the friend with a beater car...


I would also like to add - 2011 Ford Fusion SE, and far from being beater status.


----------



## Raquel

DjTim said:


> I would also like to add - 2011 Ford Fusion SE, and far from being beater status.


To clarify..I am speaking of some of the cars I've seen on lyft..not all..


----------



## DjTim

Raquel said:


> To clarify..I am speaking of some of the cars I've seen on lyft..not all..


I think the issue with Lyft (and I've told them this as well), that if a driver replaces their vehicle, they should have to go through a mentor to have that vehicle approved again - at least for Chicago. Anyone could purchase any vehicle, and walk onto a CarMax used dealer lot and take pictures of a pristine car, where the actual vehicle that the driver replaced it with is a POS.

SHIT - in Chicago with Uber - I've never once talked to a person. With both Sidecar and Lyft, I've met drivers and talked to actual staff. It's not saying much but it's more then anything Uber has done.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UPModerator said:


> Easy does it folks. 5 warning points issued. Some posts deleted. Yes, we caught the slang.


POST # 15 / UPMODERATOR: ... DELETE THIS
YOU SACKLESS PECKERHEAD! Aren't you s'posed
to be polishing T.K.'s knob right about now?


----------



## Syd

Raquel said:


> So I had my mentor session with Lyft on Friday..and today I get a generic email that they rejected my application..
> 
> Basically this mentor I met with was a hardcore Lyft brown noser.. and I guess he didn't like that I told him that I rate pax negatively if they don't tip.. he seemed to be really upset that I would dare rate someone less than 5 stars..
> 
> He also asked me if I would continue to do that if activated on lyft..I said sure..
> 
> Then he said..how lyft was more family orientated ..and I should keep that in mind.
> 
> Then I asked if Lyft was planning to lower fares like uber..he said he did not know, but he said the winter time was slow..so he could see them doing that...
> 
> Then he asked me if I would still be interested in driving if lyft had lowered rates .. I said no.
> 
> Today I get the rejection.. what the heck ?
> 
> Hey Raquel,
> 
> Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community. We feel that your attitude would not best serve the needs of our passengers.
> 
> On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!
> 
> Lyft Drive Team
> 
> Thanks,
> The Lyft Team


Corporations hate free,independent,honest workers. They love scum beg robots. I've learned to play there little game,smile to there face **** them when there,not looking. 
Way to not be a Sheepal though.


----------



## Syd

Raquel said:


> I am not good at lying like that.. I never thought they would reject my application because I didn't want to give 5 stars..and didn't agree to allow lyft to enslave me at lower rates...
> 
> What is my recourse ?


That mentor,was a troll company ass kisser.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Raquel said:


> Yes I know ...most don't tip..but with uber and no tip app. Maybe about 30%-35% tip. some weeks less..


_So much for free speech . Can't even speak your mind on a dang forum. Whats the world come to ,when a forum has to have a moderator.Just saying _


----------



## UberFrolic

Lol you blew it.


----------



## UberFrolic

He probably was threatened you would work in his area and did that


----------



## centralFLFuber

Raquel said:


> Mentor said..business is slow..
> I heard...Rate cuts to lower than uber..
> 
> Lyft has always had lower rates than uber.. so if uber is at 0.90 how long before lyft is at 0.70??
> 
> Don't want to go through that again.. better I just go ahead and get a job at safeway between my school.. I will make $11.20 an hour and my car will not be deteriorated..


$11.20 hour; no self employment taxes; no insurance risk; no fronting tolls/gas youll probably make more net with them versus the driving rideshare bullshit...your probably be better off in long run

good luck to you and hangout on forum to just say hi guys...have u got that pos fuber shut down yet

best also no longer a pt fuber driver


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberFrolic said:


> He probably was threatened you would work in his area and did that


_HA !HA !_


----------



## elelegido

Raquel said:


> So I had my mentor session with Lyft on Friday..and today I get a generic email that they rejected my application..
> 
> Basically this mentor I met with was a hardcore Lyft brown noser.. and I guess he didn't like that I told him that I rate pax negatively if they don't tip.. he seemed to be really upset that I would dare rate someone less than 5 stars..
> 
> He also asked me if I would continue to do that if activated on lyft..I said sure..
> 
> Then he said..how lyft was more family orientated ..and I should keep that in mind.
> 
> Then I asked if Lyft was planning to lower fares like uber..he said he did not know, but he said the winter time was slow..so he could see them doing that...
> 
> Then he asked me if I would still be interested in driving if lyft had lowered rates .. I said no.
> 
> Today I get the rejection.. what the heck ?
> 
> Hey Raquel,
> 
> Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community. We feel that your attitude would not best serve the needs of our passengers.
> 
> On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!
> 
> Lyft Drive Team
> 
> Thanks,
> The Lyft Team


LOL

The correct sequence of events for any job interview is:

1. Say whatever the interviewer wants to hear
2. Get hired
3. Start work
4. Do whatever you want

-not-

1. Say whatever you want
2. Don't get hired


----------



## UberDriver2014

Raquel said:


> So I had my mentor session with Lyft on Friday..and today I get a generic email that they rejected my application..
> 
> Basically this mentor I met with was a hardcore Lyft brown noser.. and I guess he didn't like that I told him that I rate pax negatively if they don't tip.. he seemed to be really upset that I would dare rate someone less than 5 stars..
> 
> He also asked me if I would continue to do that if activated on lyft..I said sure..
> 
> Then he said..how lyft was more family orientated ..and I should keep that in mind.
> 
> Then I asked if Lyft was planning to lower fares like uber..he said he did not know, but he said the winter time was slow..so he could see them doing that...
> 
> Then he asked me if I would still be interested in driving if lyft had lowered rates .. I said no.
> 
> Today I get the rejection.. what the heck ?
> 
> Hey Raquel,
> 
> Thanks for taking time to complete the Lyft driver application process. Unfortunately, after a final review of your profile, we've decided not to move forward with an invitation to join our driver community. We feel that your attitude would not best serve the needs of our passengers.
> 
> On behalf of everyone at Lyft, thanks again for your time and understanding. We hope to see you again soon as one of our passengers!
> 
> Lyft Drive Team
> 
> Thanks,
> The Lyft Team


I didn't bother to read all the replies, but based on your original post. I have no idea why you are surprised you were rejected. Doesn't sound like the mentor was brown-nosing, sounded more like you sabotaged your own interview. And yes, it was an interview.

I'm assuming you did some research on the company you planned to work/contract for. If so, you would have known your perspective and their's were polar opposites.

Personally, the mentoring session is what I like most about Lyft over Uber. It can filter out people that are going to be a problem later. The biggest problem with the mentoring is that most people are smart enough to lie their way through it and get the job.


----------



## Raquel

UberDriver2014 said:


> I didn't bother to read all the replies, but based on your original post. I have no idea why you are surprised you were rejected. Doesn't sound like the mentor was brown-nosing, sounded more like you sabotaged your own interview. And yes, it was an interview.
> 
> I'm assuming you did some research on the company you planned to work/contract for. If so, you would have known your perspective and their's were polar opposites.
> 
> Personally, the mentoring session is what I like most about Lyft over Uber. It can filter out people that are going to be a problem later. The biggest problem with the mentoring is that most people are smart enough to lie their way through it and get the job.


Yeah I didn't really care.. if you read the rest of the thread you would have seen that Lyft changed their mind and had decided to "accept me".

I ended up refusing them..


----------



## UberDriver2014

Raquel said:


> Yeah I didn't really care.. if you read the rest of the thread you would have seen that Lyft changed their mind and had decided to "accept me".
> 
> I ended up refusing them..


As in Lyft was laying awake at night pondering their decision not to accept you and had second thoughts? Nice try. I seriously doubt that story. 
They decline applications on a regular basis and move on. I get it, you're saving face. That's cool.


----------



## Raquel

UberDriver2014 said:


> As in Lyft was laying awake at night pondering their decision not to accept you and had second thoughts? Nice try. I seriously doubt that story.
> They decline applications on a regular basis and move on. I get it, you're saving face. That's cool.


Lol..save face? I didn't take the interview very seriously to begin with..and yes they reconsidered their decision, but who cares..like seriously.. f--- lyft..


----------



## Txchick

DjTim said:


> I get that Lyft has in the past lowered rates to match Uber - but I'm also a bit optimistic right now. Lyft is in a weird position - if they lower rates, then they are just as bad. If they keep rates the same, they have the potential of losing riders but they gain drivers by the tons, and keep a "good guy" image they are trying to push.
> 
> It's really a wait and see game. I'm in Chicago where Uber didn't cut, so I'm "sort of" lucky.


Lyft just cut rates in DFW today by 20%


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Raquel said:


> Lol..save face? I didn't take the interview very seriously to begin with..and yes they reconsidered their decision, but who cares..like seriously.. f--- lyft..


Raquel you called it lol lyft cutting rates before the end of the week. At least you dont sell yourself for money like the rest do. If you going to be a prostitute for these pimps called uber and lyft at least be a paid hoe.


----------



## StephenJBlue

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Raquel you called it lol lyft cutting rates before the end of the week. At least you dont sell yourself for money like the rest do. If you going to be a prostitute for these pimps called uber and lyft at least be a paid hoe.


So driving for lyft is "selling yourself for money", but driving for uber isn't?


----------



## Raquel

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Raquel you called it lol lyft cutting rates before the end of the week. At least you dont sell yourself for money like the rest do. If you going to be a prostitute for these pimps called uber and lyft at least be a paid hoe.


I knew they would cut rates..because their whole marketing strategy is to be the "friend with a car" and they are the cheaper alternative..hence why they also allow older cars than uber.


----------



## Raquel

Cincy Lyft said:


> **** Raquel.


You're life is so pathetic that you have to post misogynist and hateful personal attacks on me? Newsflash.. I didn't cut your rates.. Lyft did..


----------



## Raquel

StephenJBlue said:


> So driving for lyft is "selling yourself for money", but driving for uber isn't?


At least uber is honest about what they are..


----------



## StephenJBlue

Raquel said:


> At least uber is honest about what they are..


I understand your anti-lyft bias and where it comes from, and that's okay. They both hurt the drivers with their rate cuts. Neither of them are honest about what they are. But calling or even beginning to imply that uber is honest? LOL.

Everyone knew lyft would cut rates so not a big leap of intellect there.


----------



## Raquel

DjTim said:


> I get that Lyft has in the past lowered rates to match Uber - but I'm also a bit optimistic right now. Lyft is in a weird position - if they lower rates, then they are just as bad. If they keep rates the same, they have the potential of losing riders but they gain drivers by the tons, and keep a "good guy" image they are trying to push.
> 
> It's really a wait and see game. I'm in Chicago where Uber didn't cut, so I'm "sort of" lucky.


Sadly.. it looks like they are cutting rates just like I thought they would.. weird situation or not..


----------



## Raquel

StephenJBlue said:


> Neither of them are honest about what they are. I understand your anti-lyft bias and where it comes from, and that's okay. . Especially when they both hurt the drivers with their rate cuts. But calling or even beginning to imply that uber is honest? LOL.
> 
> Everyone knew lyft would cut rates so not a big leap of intellect there.


I have no ill will towards lyft.. the first mentor session went poorly which was obviously my fault..they offered me a do-over which I declined.. that's the end of it..

The only "problem" I have with Lyft is they allow older cars..and are not very thorough in verifying the cars. Like @ DjTim spoke on..

I don't like uber..but I've had some good experiences on uber.. like the big tip, the long rides..etc.. this is inspite of uber..


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

StephenJBlue said:


> So driving for lyft is "selling yourself for money", but driving for uber isn't?


I could of sworn I put uber and lyft in my sentence. Maybe I didnt idk......


----------

